# Update on the HUD contract awards??



## The Wolverine Predator (Sep 29, 2015)

I know that the contract awards has been on hold since December 2014...anyone here know the latest??


----------



## Integrityfieldservices (Jul 28, 2014)

*HUD contracts*



The Wolverine Predator said:


> I know that the contract awards has been on hold since December 2014...anyone here know the latest??


 Couple of things on these...... first from what I understand there have been and continues to be contesting in regards to the new contract awards. With that said, every time some one contests the entire process has to work its way through the government legal systems. 
We were advised to prepare ourselves last year for the contract switch to take place this last Jan. 
We were just informed in the last month that there has been another contesting so it is entirely possible that nothing will happen until next year.

We also received word from a very good source ( direct HUD employee ) that HUD is seriously considering setting up field offices in the different regions.... for ex. in 2D , opening one in Texas..... and going vendor direct cutting out the regionals all together. Havent really figured out if this would be good or bad.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Integrityfieldservices said:


> Couple of things on these...... first from what I understand there have been and continues to be contesting in regards to the new contract awards. With that said, every time some one contests the entire process has to work its way through the government legal systems.
> We were advised to prepare ourselves last year for the contract switch to take place this last Jan.
> We were just informed in the last month that there has been another contesting so it is entirely possible that nothing will happen until next year.
> 
> We also received word from a very good source ( direct HUD employee ) that HUD is seriously considering setting up field offices in the different regions.... for ex. in 2D , opening one in Texas..... and going vendor direct cutting out the regionals all together. Havent really figured out if this would be good or bad.


That would be really good way to go. 
Never had issues with HUD it's a third party that made things impossible and this is why many good contractors left


----------



## The Wolverine Predator (Sep 29, 2015)

But there's still no update? I thought they reawarded it was supposed to start again in November now


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Cut out the regionals would be fantastic. HUD would learn how little (if they even care) the contractors are making. You get what you pay for. I'd love to see the broker inspections go away. They have earned a reputation of failing properties with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## The Wolverine Predator (Sep 29, 2015)

Are you referring to when the house you think would reconvey because of all the damages or mold actually gets pushed through?


----------

